# PowerShell Verzeichnisse (wohin mit Powershell Fragen)



## paebels (16. November 2011)

Hallo
Suche ein Powershell Script für das aulisten aller Verzeichnisse nach Größe, evtl noch die Dateien darin. Ich habe 2 Stunden gegoogelt aber nicht das passende gefunden. Man kann irgendwie .net mit benutzen. Kann mir wer da helfen?
Gruß
Oli


----------

